

Show HN: Movie lines at your fingertips with soundbite search - michaelq
http://www.doneliner.com

======
bwanab
Cool idea. But, I put in "Just when I thought I was out". The quote is from
Godfather 3 which it didn't give, but showed me a result from the Sopranos
(yes, it's there, too as a spoof of the original), but when I selected that
result, it took me to the Simpsons.

~~~
michaelq
I'll find and add that Godfather 3 quote. It looks like I accidentally
referenced the wrong asset for The Sopranos, but the clip plays fine. I'll fix
this with the next push. Thanks for spotting this.

------
filitchp
I've had a lot of fun playing around with this. Searching for my favorite
movie sound clips is fast and slightly addictive. Lots of Schwarzenegger
material, good stuff!

------
jtownsend99
I've already shared countless clips, this is brilliant!

------
joshmayhem
"You can't handle the truth!" love this app

------
JayKan24
Great niche tool for some good laugh! Way to go Michael!

------
ajvb
Great idea, and impressively simple interface. Love it.

------
keithba
Neat! How did you build this? What's the stack?

~~~
michaelq
It's a rails app using high voltage. After trying Elastic Search, I ultimately
went with Algolia for the search.

~~~
michaelq
As for the clips, that was like 90% of the work. I didn't want mediocre
results diluting the really good quotes. I was able to scrape some from
abandon websites, but I had to capture most of them myself. There are about
22k in total.

------
richardjordan
Love this. Always looking up movie quotes.

------
sperling75
love how it plays the clips

